# 2000 Altima GXE A/C problems!



## vpstang (Oct 20, 2005)

When I start the car and drive, then turn on the A/C--sometimes the compressor comes on and sometimes it doesn't. When it doesn't come on...there's usually a delay 5-15 minutes...after that it engages and everything is fine. When the compressor actually comes on--blows COLD air...so i don't think it's an issue with leaky compressor....

something electrical, seems like...a switch or something...i just don't know what or where??? clutch relay also checked out...

I've had the system evacuated and refilled...to take out possible air in the system....pressure seems to be holding...and the ac blows nice and cold when it comes on.

Besides the switch another suggestion someone gave me was to look at the Shims in the clutch assembly to make sure the clutch was grabbing properly when engaged....


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

vpstang said:


> When I start the car and drive, then turn on the A/C--sometimes the compressor comes on and sometimes it doesn't. When it doesn't come on...there's usually a delay 5-15 minutes...after that it engages and everything is fine. When the compressor actually comes on--blows COLD air...so i don't think it's an issue with leaky compressor....
> 
> something electrical, seems like...a switch or something...i just don't know what or where??? clutch relay also checked out...
> 
> ...


Could be a problem with the thermistor.


----------



## vpstang (Oct 20, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> Could be a problem with the thermistor.


?? I'm assuming you mean Thermostat---is there a separate one for the hvac system? Where is it located? I was told it might be hi/low pressure switch. I don't really know much about hvac components...

anyone else???


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

vpstang said:


> ?? I'm assuming you mean Thermostat---is there a separate one for the hvac system? Where is it located? I was told it might be hi/low pressure switch. I don't really know much about hvac components...
> 
> anyone else???


No, it's a thermistor which measures the inside temp and humidity. This is what tells the A/C to go on and off and control the climate. If you get a Haynes manual it should tell you how to check it.

Gene


----------

